# What to Look for with Estate Pipes



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

It's been about 6 years since I last tried my hand at pipe smoking. I'm not crystal clear on the specifics, but I'm pretty sure it was a Kaywoodie Drinkless of some style, and a couple of bags of what every was on sale at the shop that day. (Something cherry and something not cherry :mrgreen I enjoyed it, but also really knew nothing about the art of pipe smoking, so the experience was a little hit and miss from bowl to bowl. Anyway, that lasted several months until I got a call from the management company that I rented from saying that the land the house was on had been sold to the state and I had 3 weeks to move. In my rush, I ended up one pipe short, sadly it was the only one I owned and never really got back in to it. I've really been wanting to get back in lately and would like to try my hand at an estate "restoration", if that's the correct term. I frequent several antique shops in the area, usually on the hunt for vintage and antique shaving gear, and off the top of my head I guess there's 30-40 pipes scattered about. Every time I pass by one I stop and think about how much I'd like to be a piper again, but then move on.
So here's the question (about time, huh?) I have no clue as to the condition any of these pipes are in. When I do finally take the time to stop and look them, what are some key areas I should be inspecting and what should I be keeping in mind? I'm not after a rare collectors' item, but I wouldn't pass one up either. Just something that looks and feels good to me (I can handle that part) and something that will not be a waste of time and effort to clean up. Any not so obvious flaws that my untrained eye might overlook and bite me later?
Like I said, I'm not anticipating any hidden treasure, but any names or markings that should get me all excited? I tend to have pretty good luck uncovering the rare jewels of the razor world, maybe my skills will transfer over with pipes too :wink:
Thanks for any advice, and I promise plenty of pics if I have a successful hunt, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't really give any advice that would help; I'm a lazy sob who only buys used pipes that have already been cleaned up. But for cryin' out loud, JUMP! I played the "gee I oughta try it again" game for thirty years; when I think of the fun I missed...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

this too is something i would like to get into. i have my grandfathers old pipe stand but all of his pipes where sold at a estate sale. i have a small cheapo pipe i bought years ago at a local B&M and have now been looking at some on ebay but never thought of the antique shops which i have a ton around me


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkC said:


> I can't really give any advice that would help; I'm a lazy sob who only buys used pipes that have already been cleaned up. But for cryin' out loud, JUMP! I played the "gee I oughta try it again" game for thirty years; when I think of the fun I missed...


I'm definitely getting back in. I have my eye on a couple reasonable (cheap, I'm sure) pipes online and some quality tobacco, none of that "Gimme your cheapest" stuff this time :wink: Maybe I'll even grab a cob or two locally.
I love the idea of reusing something that's possibly older than me, especially if it's still on good working condition. That's one of the reasons I enjoy old razors. There's something oddly satisfying about shaving with a razor that's been around since 1905 and outperforms any razor on the shelf today!



demuths1770 said:


> this too is something i would like to get into. i have my grandfathers old pipe stand but all of his pipes where sold at a estate sale. i have a small cheapo pipe i bought years ago at a local B&M and have now been looking at some on ebay but never thought of the antique shops which i have a ton around me


That's really cool to have something your Grandfather used! Too bad about the pipes. I recently got the dining table set my Grandparents received for their wedding and I don't recall a time where I've bee more excited to sit at the table for every meal!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

yeah my parents have my grandpaernts dinning room set and it has a buffet and in the one small drawer my grandfather kept some of his pipes and tobacco and it still smells like pipe tobacco


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Main things that I like to check out in no particular order: No cracks in the bowl, Good connection from stem to shank, how much rim char, no burn-outs, teeth chatter, how the draw hole is drilled, and of course what the brand is. 

Another thing to take note of is what material the pipe is made of. Is it briar or cheap plastic? Vulcinite, acrylic, or cheap plastic stem. Remember that an estate cob is silly. Unless it is a collector piece, never buy a used cob.

I got into estate pipes for much the same reason you are. Love the history behind them and giving something use again. Good luck and have a lot of fun! ipe:


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Mr. Guy said:


> Like I said, I'm not anticipating any hidden treasure, but any names or markings that should get me all excited? I tend to have pretty good luck uncovering the rare jewels of the razor world, maybe my skills will transfer over with pipes too :wink:
> Thanks for any advice, and I promise plenty of pics if I have a successful hunt, hopefully this weekend.


Branzig hit all the high points very well. Go ahead and take the jump into the pipe world (again). This time you can go into it with better tobaccos.

I enjoy the hunt of the worthy estate pipe. Ebay, Craigslist, flea markets and antique stores are ripe habitat for estate PAD. You can find some great deals; I found a very good Comoy's Tradition billiard at a flea market for $10. I once got a 1956 Dunhill Shell Billiard Group 5 for $50 at a flea market. Most flea market pipes that I have run into have been small Dr. Grabow, Medico, and Yello-bole pipes or no-names. Like Branzig said, don't consider a used corncob pipe; just buy a new Missouri Meerschaum pipe.

Some good names are:

Dunhill
GBD
Comoy
Parker
Hardcastle's
Savinelli
Ser Jacopo
Caminetto
Castello
Butz Choquin
Chacom
Peterson
Ashton
and many more.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Branzig and haebar this should give me a good start!
Any tips on determining the material of the stem, or just look for something that feels solid and not "cheap"?
I thought teeth chatter was a good thing, that's the sound I make when going up to pay for a bargain on a rare find while trying to contain my excitement! :drum: Kidding, of course, the Googs helped me figure that out. Dang, been a while since I've been full blown noob status on something, kind of feels good!
I do have a small shop near by that carries some Missouri Meerschaum cobs, the 200% markup compared to online is a little more bearable when we're talking 4 to 8 bucks though. New has been the only option in my mind for that so far. Hey look, I got something right! :mrgreen:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

is it work getting a estate Dr. Grabow?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

demuths1770 said:


> is it work getting a estate Dr. Grabow?


Sure!

Just keep in mind they can be bought for 25-30$ new...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

thats why i was thinking it wouldnt be worth it but i found some on ebay for the 7-10$ range


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Mr. Guy said:


> Thanks Branzig and haebar this should give me a good start!
> Any tips on determining the material of the stem, or just look for something that feels solid and not "cheap"?
> :mrgreen:


If the stem is oxidizing, turning various shades of greenish brown, then you know it is a vulcanite (hard rubber) stem. Most of the stems with special effects such as pearl-like are Lucite. The Lucite stems will remain glossy longer than a vulcanite stem. If you see a dirty or worn pipe and the stem is still somewhat glossy, chances are it's a Lucite stem or a replacement stem. Tapping the bit gently against the back of a fingernail can suggest the nature of the stem: Vulcanite has a warmer, deeper tone, whereas Lucite has a higher pitched, clicky tone.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

haebar said:


> If the stem is oxidizing, turning various shades of greenish brown, then you know it is a vulcanite (hard rubber) stem. Most of the stems with special effects such as pearl-like are Lucite. The Lucite stems will remain glossy longer than a vulcanite stem. If you see a dirty or worn pipe and the stem is still somewhat glossy, chances are it's a Lucite stem or a replacement stem. Tapping the bit gently against the back of a fingernail can suggest the nature of the stem: Vulcanite has a warmer, deeper tone, whereas Lucite has a higher pitched, clicky tone.


Very nice explanation. Definitely gives me a clear mental picture of what to expect.
Fingers crossed pics will be coming soon. I might have a chance to sneak out tomorrow for a quick look at the shop I know has the most to offer.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

demuths1770 said:


> thats why i was thinking it wouldnt be worth it but i found some on ebay for the 7-10$ range


If you're patient and keep looking, you can find a lot of 5-8 for the price of one new one. They will take some work, of course, to bring back to smoking condition but that is half the fun of estates!


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Had some time today to swing in to a shop, here's what I found. I haven't looked into any info on these yet, but maybe someone will find something interesting. Also got a couple razors and a classy looking shave soap bowl with the soap, so overall I think I had a pretty good trip! The pipes ran about 40 bucks total. Nothing looks like it's in unusable shape to me, but I'll let the pros decide.
Remember, I'm new so no laughing! Well, you can laugh, but be nice about it.



What I can see on each pipe, from left to right.
First one is marked "Carey Magic Inch", the patent number, and "Israel". Has an interesting series of slots and holes in parts that I would look like a fool if I tried to name right now.


A Falcon pipe. Is has an "S" stamped up near where through piece attaches.


There's a stamp on the metal ring with what looks to be an anchor, a star, and an Eagle or something like that. It also has a triangle with "WDC" inside. Also looks like a lot of areas were/are filled, but nothing unusual on the bowl area. There are just barely letters carved, the only thing I can make out is "ench" or possibly "anch" and "ar".


No markings at all on the fourth one. Looks like I also forgot to take a solo shot. Oh well.

The last one has "Edwards" and "Algerian Briar" carven in the wood and "France" on the stem.


There you have it. All photos are straight from the shop and nothing has been cleaned yet. I'll post some after shots if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like you scored buddy!

I am smoking one of those Israeli pipes right now as I write this. They are great little smokers! The Falcon is cool and almost worth the 40 bucks alone. Not sure about that crazy looking anchor stamped pipe, could be a CPF, which would be very cool!

Can't wait to see what you do to them and how they look cleaned up!


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Looks like you scored buddy!
> 
> I am smoking one of those Israeli pipes right now as I write this. They are great little smokers! The Falcon is cool and almost worth the 40 bucks alone. Not sure about that crazy looking anchor stamped pipe, could be a CPF, which would be very cool!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do to them and how they look cleaned up!


Thank you, Sir! After I read your restoration post another 5 or 6 times I'll get some work done on them. I might have to hit you up for some suggestions, if that's alright with you.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. Guy said:


> Thank you, Sir! After I read your restoration post another 5 or 6 times I'll get some work done on them. I might have to hit you up for some suggestions, if that's alright with you.


For sure buddy!!! Just let me know what you need and I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

That's nice. You were able to put hands on 'em before you bought. And they look to be in great shape as-is. I love the look of that last one.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

I felt like a pro going over each one, putting some back and taking some with me. I'm pretty happy with my "new" collection!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

wow very nice! im looking to stop at the shops in my area monday. i could get lost in some of these shops just wondering around. new work shift makes it hard for me to get to them after work so i have been itching to go.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You have GOT to post a photo of the Carey Magic Inch after you restore it, although I can't imagine it looking nicer than it does! (Sorry; my birdseye fetish is showing...)


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkC said:


> You have GOT to post a photo of the Carey Magic Inch after you restore it, although I can't imagine it looking nicer than it does! (Sorry; my birdseye fetish is showing...)


I can probably get some shots of the outside up by tomorrow. I buffed it with a barely damp cloth the remove the little bit of dirt and dust that had collected, then I hit it quick with an old rag (t-shirt scraps) that I used to shine up some razors with Renaissance Wax a while ago. Put a nice glow in the wood for sure! 
It might be a while until that one is ready to smoke. Upon closer inspection getting a plan in place I realized there is close to 1/4 inch cake built up, so bad that as of right now a pipe cleaner can't even pass through to the inside of the bowl. I thought about trying to scrape some off with a pocket knife, but then realized at this point in my game I'd be far more likely to cause damage than get it looking better. I'm thinking about ordering some of the "filter" selves to give it an honest try, the way it's intended to be used, and grab a tool at the same time. Plenty of time for that though. I want to get my smoking down with a regular pipe first, then I can better compare the results. Someone sure did enjoy smoking that pipe. Not so much maintaining the pipe, but really loved smoking it!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

so i stopped at 3 of the like 10 local shops today. found a ton of shaving stuff, knifes and around 10 pipes the cheapest was 15 and was nothing i liked. the others where coming in at 35 and up!!!!! didnt really check them out the price held me back. stopping at more tomorrow and may try to talk down one of the 35 or 40 dollar ones 

the first on the right i like and is 40 buck

i really like the bottom on and the one all the way at the top. the top one is 35

this is the 15 one i didnt care for


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

demuths1770 said:


> so i stopped at 3 of the like 10 local shops today. found a ton of shaving stuff, knifes and around 10 pipes the cheapest was 15 and was nothing i liked. the others where coming in at 35 and up!!!!! didnt really check them out the price held me back. stopping at more tomorrow and may try to talk down one of the 35 or 40 dollar ones


Wow, that's a pretty good selection for antique store hunting.

I would be *VERY* interested in knowing the brands of some of those pipes....depending on what they are $40 bucks might be the steal of the century sir...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

oh yeah i know!!! some of the ones in the second pick are over 100 though too. i didnt want to jump the gun with more shops to stop at so i will do more looking tomorrow and check brands. thankfully the two shops with the nice selections are next to each other


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Very cool selection! I don't know if you have done much business in antiques shops, so a word of advise. By sure to bring cash if you plan to talk down any prices. I have never been in a shop that's willing to talk price with anything else for payment. Good luck!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

out here they are usually thrid party so usually "talking down" is asking the store own what the percent they are willing to take off or they have to call the owner of the both. Any particular brand names i should be looking for on these higher ones that may or may not be worth the price? thanks again


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> out here they are usually thrid party so usually "talking down" is asking the store own what the percent they are willing to take off or they have to call the owner of the both.


Cool, I find some of my best scores in the shops where people lease space. They pay the same amount regardless if the booth is full or empty, so they usually stuff as many items as possible, sometimes not even taking much time to really see what they have. Just a quick, "hmmm, old razor, how about a $5 sticker". Of course it works the opposite way as well. It's pretty sporadic on "discounts", one time they call the owner and it's pretty much take it as low as it needs to get out the door, the next time in the same booth I can almost hear the owner shouting that they are insulted anyone would ask for less. The best though is if you are lucky and browsing a booth while the owner is restocking. Most have been very nice people with interesting stories and something about the face to face really gets them in a price reducing mood!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

yeah i love walking around the shops here. i took the plunge today and picked up a jobey tortosie. it was marked 40 got it for 31 with tax. most jobeys i saw on ebay where going for 20-40 so i guess i did good. i like the way it feels in my hand the steam was a big selling point for me.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks very nice!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Wow, that's a pretty good selection for antique store hunting.
> 
> I would be *VERY* interested in knowing the brands of some of those pipes....depending on what they are $40 bucks might be the steal of the century sir...


the ones that range fro 35-100 are stamped house of lords made in england


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

demuths1770 said:


> the ones that range fro 35-100 are stamped *house of lords* made in england


That's a Sasieni 2nds brand I believe.

Depending on the age and the quality, 35-50 may be worth the money, it'd have to be in pretty great shape though. I wouldn't pay anywhere near $100 for one though :shock:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

thats about all the information i could find on them and they are far from "estate pipes. they are in ready to go smoking condition just need a sterilization


----------



## DocBone (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice find, I never even thought of checking antique shops for estate pipes. Thanks for great idea


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

I usually search on ebay for estates,i have bough some estate pipes from privates but it's a risk because there are no safeguards.


----------

